

Ask HN : Need Help from Hacker News Community - igaape

So im doing this challenge and have been given the herculean task of getting 1000 surveys filled up in 24 hours (By Chinese demographic).<p>Here is the link 
[https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveymonkey.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;NHTR236]<p>I am open to any and all suggestions for help. Remember I have 24 hours to do this.
======
SDVsdfsdvfadfs
Try finding a China version of Amazon's mechanical turk. And somebody who
reads chinese.

~~~
igaape
I think Google translate can help the students. What about any help with just
getting it done in case I needed english students? Would mechanical turk be
enough?

